# Projector Edification



## JGibson (May 4, 2010)

Indeed an ongoing process. . .

Things you just have to pick up:

Setting up the projector on a high shelf and viewing an image is predicated on at least two things, "the mirror invert" function and flipping the projector over. Now, I could glean the former from the included manual, however the latter required thinking about it and looking at pictures of mounted projectors 

I solved the flipping over issue by using a sort of kitchen strainer properly splayed. However, I'm left with the bottom (top as it were) barely 2" from the ceiling. Heat concerns me. I do have my room a/c 4' directly below it and the room stays nice and cool, however as cool air is more dense and thus kinda pushes warm air upward it still concerns me. I will try and force cooler air upward by venting it up 

If the set-up does not overheat then I will be good.

I have dabbled with paint and the picture is OK but I think not quite correct.

So, after trying on my own I have decided to just follow the instructions here. Today, I purchased Craft Smart MS, MG, MB and a qt. of Behr UPW #1850. I shall go for the C&S #3 mix.

Man, this is a learning process for the 'doltish', to wit: moi


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You can discuss C&S in the diy screen area here. :T

I wouldn't be that concerned about the heat.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Ooops! I see you're already discussing C&S with Bill and Harp. :T


----------

